# Emetophobia and Zoloft (Sertraline)



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey,I have GAD, OCD and emetophobia... they're all linked very much, and the IBS is often following quickly behind each time I get anxious.So I have been prescribed Zoloft 50mg, however due to my irrational worry constantly I'm now very nervous about the side-effects and don't know whether that's worth taking them. I also recently unfortunately started some new birth control (Cerazette) after having stomach discomfort and unable to eat on the previous ones I had - so I'm still waiting to see any side effects from that. I'm also starting uni in 3 weeks and need to be "well" to go somewhere next weekend. I was wondering if anyone else who has emetophobia has taken this?


----------



## RedSoxGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

I take Zoloft and it helps my stomach pains I was on Celexa but I got wicked grumpy while on that so my doctor switched me over to the Zoloft. I was taking 50mg and didn't notice anything in the 6 weeks so when she had me come back for my follow up appt she put me on 100mg and I noticed it helping about 2 weeks later. I go back on Monday to let her know how the 100mg has been working. I'm also on a birth control pill and never have had any symptoms with it I take Yazmin. Hopefully your doctor can work with you and see what works better for you. Good luck!


----------

